

Lawyer Clock - How much money you're spending on lawyers - bialecki
http://www.lawyerclock.com/

======
mzl
A cost-per-minute clock for meetings is a very striking reminder of the cost
of dragging things on. While using it for meetings with lawyers is of course
very fun (everybody dislikes lawyers), I find it to be even more needed for
internal interminable meetings. When talking with lawyers, everybody already
knows that it will cost a lot, but for an internal meeting certain kinds of
people tend to forget that a company has an internal cost for everybody
attending the meeting.

------
msluyter
My girlfriend is an appellate court attorney, and one thing I've learned from
her is that the people who get royally screwed in the courts are often those
that try to do it on the cheap, either through self-counsel or more often, by
hiring cheap lawyers or simply by being unwilling/unable to spend enough to
see a case through. So, while this is sort of amusing, I think it misleadingly
implies that money spent on lawyers is inherently wasted. I believe the
reality is usually the opposite.

